# Too late to paper train?



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

As I mentioned in previous posts, Eli is having some stomach problems. We've taught him to potty exclusively outside. When his stomach acts up and he has diahrrea, and I'm working and not paying attention, he's got nowhere safe to go. He's left little "gifts" on (or nearby) the mat in front of the the sliding glass doors leading outside to a faux turf covered porch that he uses to potty on when it's raining or miserable outside. I've removed the rug and put down potty pads but he missed leaving a disgusting mess nearby. 

I've now realized the limitation of strictly teaching him to potty exclusively outside. Is too late to teach him to potty inside? Any suggestions for how? He's a year old so no longer crated and has free reign of the downstairs and staircase leading upstairs. Our bedroom and bathroom doors upstairs remain closed during the day but we have an open concept layout downstairs with no way to close off rooms.

Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ellie NY said:


> As I mentioned in previous posts, Eli is having some stomach problems. We've taught him to potty exclusively outside. When his stomach acts up and he has diahrrea, and I'm working and not paying attention, he's got nowhere safe to go. He's left little "gifts" on (or nearby) the mat in front of the the sliding glass doors leading outside to a faux turf covered porch that he uses to potty on when it's raining or miserable outside. I've removed the rug and put down potty pads but he missed leaving a disgusting mess nearby.
> 
> I've now realized the limitation of strictly teaching him to potty exclusively outside. Is too late to teach him to potty inside? Any suggestions for how? He's a year old so no longer crated and has free reign of the downstairs and staircase leading upstairs. Our bedroom and bathroom doors upstairs remain closed during the day but we have an open concept layout downstairs with no way to close off rooms.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance!


If he's used to using fake grass on the porch, have you considered a fake grass system for indoors? I wouldn't recommend it for every day use, as I found it impossible to really get the smell out of them. But for emergency purposes, it might just work for you.


----------

